
The Psychedelic Inspiration for Hypercard - fezz
https://www.mondo2000.com/2018/06/18/the-inspiration-for-hypercard/
======
fezz
"I thought if we could encourage sharing of ideas between different areas of
knowledge, perhaps more of the bigger picture would emerge, and eventually
more wisdom might develop. Sort of a trickle-up theory of information leading
to knowledge leading to wisdom.

This was the underlying inspiration for HyperCard..."

